# Viva Playa Ventura



## canamex (Aug 2, 2009)

Myself and a group of seasonal property owners in Playa Ventura, Guerrero are trying to track down an independent individual that would consider some caretaking duties in exchange for a place to stay and small stipend.
Awesome chunk of pristine coastline, very friendly folks, power and internet available.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

canamex said:


> Myself and a group of seasonal property owners in Playa Ventura, Guerrero are trying to track down an independent individual that would consider some caretaking duties in exchange for a place to stay and small stipend.
> Awesome chunk of pristine coastline, very friendly folks, power and internet available.


We spent 4 days at Playa Ventura 3 years ago, staying at Dona Celsa. I agree with "pristine"....the beach was great....and it was just what we needed after being on the road for the better part of a month. But unless there's been some development in the past few years, we found it a tad too laid back for a long stay. The few restaurants were very basic: chicken enchilada every day, as I recall. However, if my wife and I go through with getting our FM3's this fall, (and selling our Vernon townhouse in the spring), I may be in touch with you. We'll be spending the winter in Zihua.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

Where is Playa Ventura? Near Zihuatanejo? And what months are you referring to?


----------



## canamex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Playa Ventura*



El Toro Furioso said:


> Where is Playa Ventura? Near Zihuatanejo? And what months are you referring to?


 Hola,
Playa ventura is 1.5 Hrs drive South from Acapulco. Very laid back, small town. There are lots of palapa restaraunts and small hotels and a market town with ATM about 20 minutes away.
We are there part time in the winter months and stay mostly in Cuernavaca. There is an older Mexican fellow that looks after our place but is geting on in years and cant really do things like watering and such. My amigos that have places there are from all over the globe and as well are just looking for some part time caretaking. Between all of us there is probably full time work for a dependable and handy person or couple. 
By the way, there is no better place on earth to hang out!!


----------



## canamex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Playa Ventura*



HolyMole said:


> We spent 4 days at Playa Ventura 3 years ago, staying at Dona Celsa. I agree with "pristine"....the beach was great....and it was just what we needed after being on the road for the better part of a month. But unless there's been some development in the past few years, we found it a tad too laid back for a long stay. The few restaurants were very basic: chicken enchilada every day, as I recall. However, if my wife and I go through with getting our FM3's this fall, (and selling our Vernon townhouse in the spring), I may be in touch with you. We'll be spending the winter in Zihua.


 Laid Back it is!! 
The excitement for us this year was power to Casa Piedra. Now there is the option to water the plants without dragging out the gas pump.
There are quite a few extranjeros living there part time now and the concensus is that a handy person or couple could keep busy and in groceries and beer just caretaking and doing the odd repair for any number of part time residents.
Feel free to keep in touch, David


----------



## Hugo.Lourido (Nov 29, 2009)

*Playa ventura caretaking duties*

*HELLO THERE:
I AM INTERESTED IN YOUR POST
I'M US CITIZEN BORN IN MEXICO
I'VE EXPIRENCE IN GENERAL MAINTENANCE, 
I HAD WORK IN A MOVILE HOME PARK AND APARTMENTS
I'M HONEST, DEPENDABLE, DETAILED AND BILINGUAL
I'M LOOKING TO A FULL TIME JOB IN MEXICO
I'LL BE IN PLAYA VENTURA BETWEEN DECEMBER 27 TO 31.
I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR RESPONSE.*

Myself and a group of seasonal property owners in Playa Ventura, Guerrero are trying to track down an independent individual that would consider some caretaking duties in exchange for a place to stay and small stipend.
We are there part time in the winter months and stay mostly in Cuernavaca. There is an older Mexican fellow that looks after our place but is geting on in years and cant really do things like watering and such. My amigos that have places there are from all over the globe and as well are just looking for some part time caretaking. Between all of us there is probably full time work for a dependable and handy person or couple.


----------



## canamex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Caretaker*

Hugo, Let me know how you like Playa Ventura. 
I will be down there in January and would be able to meet you then.
Where will you be after your trip to Playa?


----------



## Hugo.Lourido (Nov 29, 2009)

canamex said:


> hugo, let me know how you like playa ventura.
> I will be down there in january and would be able to meet you then.
> Where will you be after your trip to playa?


i have been in playa 4 times, and i love it, 
that is why i coming back this year.
I'm going to be traveling to mexico on dec 23 and
returning to dallas tx on january 2
do you think we can meet in those days?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From this point, I suggest that you use Private or Visitor Message systems to communicate your details.
Thanks


----------

